# Anyone bringing their MINIs to the 'Fest?



## DDD (Mar 29, 2002)

I am trying to decide if I should bring my high mileage 1992 BMW 318i which might not make the trip very well....

...or take the 2003 Jet Black MINI Cooper S.  

I know some BMW heads dont approve of the MINI at "BMW" events... so are MINIs welcome at the 'Fest?  

Let me know!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Yes, indeed, MINIs are welcomed to The 'Fest...

As a matter of fact, a very special MINI will be on display
in the showroom, brought by CEC Corp...


----------



## Leif (Mar 19, 2003)

By all means - do bring your MINI. There will be quit a few of us coming with our MINIs, even if we have BMWs at home in the garage. After all - the MINI is a BMW! If you have any doubts - look at the label in the door or check the handle on the dip stick.
Leif


----------



## DDD (Mar 29, 2002)

"....but it says BMW Group, not BMW AG!" :tsk: 

If there are other MINI people bringing their cars, then I guess I will have to take mine!


----------



## Leif (Mar 19, 2003)

did you check the oil-dip-stick?
Leif


----------

